# Kingsman vs Enviro vs Kozy Heat



## tinycoconut (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking at these 3 brands.  Price will be aroung 3k for each so price not really a factor.  Can't find really any reviews online for any so wondering if any one has a recommendation or has had a bad experience....

Enviro Focus
Kozy Heat Jackson XL or Chaska XL
Kingsman Cappella

appreciate any input as new to this and our old fireplace is from the 70s!


----------

